

Ask HN: Has HN changed the rules for being able to reply to existing comments? - teh_klev

I&#x27;ve been a registered HN user for 504 days and accrued a modest 269 karma points over that time, but I do think my behaviour has been fairly courteous over that time.<p>Until earlier today I was allowed to reply to existing comments but the &quot;reply&quot; link has since disappeared. I&#x27;m permitted to add a new comment, but just not able to reply to existing comments - and these are on fresh HN posts where I can see new &quot;reply&quot; comments being added all the time.<p>I&#x27;ve checked my profile and my existing activity using with a new test account over a VPN, in a different browser, and nothing seems untoward - I don&#x27;t appear to be &quot;[dead]&quot;. Also that new account is also missing the &quot;reply&quot; link which leads me to believe a minimum threshold has been set before one is permitted to reply to existing comments.<p>Has something changed?
======
nwh
It depends on the depth of the comment and other things. If you really want to
reply to something, click the permalink and make your reply there. It's an
attempt to restrict huge deep trees.

~~~
sp332
Right, there's a time limit before the "reply" button shows up. The time
increases as the comment depth goes up, to prevent flamewars from taking over
the thread.

